# Amsterdam 1 litre bottle - Real of Fake



## rush2112

I recently picked this bottle up at a second hand store.I am curious as to whether it is a modern reproduction or if it is a real old bottle.I am usually pretty good at knowing the age of something but this one has me fooled.Amsterdam 1 litre imprinted near the top.
 Thanks to all who have an answer.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Tim,

 Does it have a finger ring not in view? What's the base look like? You're not telling us all the impressing.

 I can just about see Erven Lucas Bols in your 2nd photo.






 "Erven Lucas Bols and Hulstkamp Zoon & Molyn were the most prolific Gin distillers and distributors between the early 1850s and 1920 however a large number of other distillers bottles occur and are featured here.
 Most of the bottles pictured below occur with and without the characteristic "ear." From. 






 "Bols Gin Pottery Bottles
 Stamped Erven (sometime Ervan) Lucas Bols Amsterdam These pottery bottles are very common. the 1880-1910 bottles are wheel thrown and more highly collectible than the molded later bottles.  Many of the older ones are collectible and might sell for $30-40. The bottle shown is new." From.

 Yours appears to me to be a more recent example.


----------



## rush2112

Thanks for the great information.
 The bottle does have LUCAS POLST LOOTS not seen in the pic.
 No handle or ear.New pic of bottom.


----------



## surfaceone

> The bottle does have LUCAS POLST LOOTS not seen in the pic.


 
 Hey Tim,

 Impressing is sometimes difficult to read. I'm assuming Dutch is not your first language also. I think if you look again, or perhaps use your magnifier, you'll see that it says, "Erven Lucas Bols Het Lootsje." I've seen a lot of interesting transcriptions on these guys and their debossing. [8D]






 "t Lootsje (English: the little shed)." From wiki-bols.


----------



## rush2112

Dutch isn't my first language and bottle collecting isn't my main hobby.
 It reads ERVEN LUCAS POLST LOOTS for sure on the back.
 I will take a pic soon and post it.
 As you can see, the bottom is rough and has no wear unlike bottles or crocks that have been around for a while.Also has no chips or crazing which is why I was skeptical about it being old.It just looks to good to be old.


----------

